
Windows 10 Group Policy Settings – Only for Enterprise and Education Editions - type0
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/client-management/group-policies-for-enterprise-and-education-editions
======
sitepodmatt
It's been donkey years since I've been involved in Windows networks, but back
in XP / Server 2003 times not everything was exposed as a Group Policy option,
however it was trivial to deploy a package to write to the registry to do the
work not exposed as a group policy option, and even easier to reboot client
machines, I always thought as Group Policy as high level orchestration, kind
of like Kubernetes driving a state towards a spec. tl;dr - unless things have
changed it's still easy to disable stuff across a deployment of desktop in an
AD even if it isn't a point and click toggle in group policy edtior

